# ADOPTED! BOWLING GREEN, OH-4 Male Puppies-8-12wks



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

* <span style="color: #000099">I found these guys while looking around on Petfinder! Blitzen, Cupid, Dasher and Prancer are four brothers remaining out of a litter of 7 brought into the shelter.

They are currently at the Wood County Humane Society in Bowling Green, OH. This is a no-kill shelter, but these guys need homes of their own! Their age is not listed, but I'm guessing around 8 - 12 wks old just from the photos. 

For the sake of convenience, I'm putting them all in one thread, but they each have their own Petfinder posting and additional photos can be seen on the link provided for each.

Bowling Green, OH is about 15 miles south of Toledo. </span> * 

* <span style="color: #FF0000">BLITZEN *</span>









*Blitzen came to us one of seven. He has the energy of a puppy right now, but with another dog would probably be calmer! He is playful and sweet. He just wants a forever home. Could that be you? *
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12794112


* <span style="color: #FF0000">CUPID </span> *








*Cupid enjoys playing with toys and other dogs. He is looking for a forever home. Could you be that home? *
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12794113


* <span style="color: #FF0000">DASHER </span> *








*Dasher is a puppy who loves to play. He gets along with other dogs well. He is looking for a forever home. Could that be your home? * 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12794114


* <span style="color: #FF0000">PRANCER </span> *








*Prancer came to us one of seven. He is playful but well behaved. He is the calmest of all of his brothers. He likes to play with dogs and toys. He will be good with kids, cats and other dogs. He is looking for his forever home. Could that be your home? *
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12794508

* <span style="color: #000099">Wood County Humane Society
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH73.html
801 Van Camp Road 
Bowling Green, Ohio 43402
Phone: 419 352-7339 
fax: 419 352-2359
[email protected] 

Business Hours: Monday and Tuesday - Closed 
Wednesday and Thursday - 12 to 7 pm 
Friday, Saturday and Sunday - 12 to 4 pm

Once your application is approved, we will ask you to complete our adoption contract. The adoption fee is $80 for our dogs and cats, $30 for rabbits, and varies for other species that occasionally come to the shelter. 
The adoption fee includes any vet care or medications needed while the animal was in the shelter, feline leukemia and FIV testing for cats, heartworm testing for dogs, current vaccinations (including rabies), and a spay or neuter. 
At the time of adoption you will receive a collar (and leash for dogs) with a WCHS ID tag, a bag of food, and a voucher for a free exam by one of our local vets. 

</span> *


----------



## chinsNdobermans (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: BOWLING GREEN, OH - Four Male Puppies - ? 8-12wks*

Prancer is freaking adorable.


----------



## Innuendo (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: BOWLING GREEN, OH - Four Male Puppies - ? 8-12wks*

Oh send Prancer this way! What an adorable baby. I love the big puppy ears, im sure they will find wonderful homes. These pups do need a home!


----------



## jeffreyzan (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: BOWLING GREEN, OH - Four Male Puppies - ? 8-12wks*

I cant believe they are still out there. 
It is so tempting to make the drive. 
Toledo in 3 3.5 hours 

Hmmmmm?


----------



## Dakotamoon (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: BOWLING GREEN, OH - Four Male Puppies - ? 8-12wks*

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! These babies are way too cute!!!!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: BOWLING GREEN, OH - Four Male Puppies - ? 8-12wks*



> Originally Posted By: jeffreyzanI cant believe they are still out there.
> It is so tempting to make the drive.
> Toledo in 3 3.5 hours
> 
> Hmmmmm?


OMG! If you did I would commit and start working on a transport ASAP!


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: BOWLING GREEN, OH - Four Male Puppies - ? 8-12wks*

Hard to believe that have not adopted out being sooooooo cute!!!!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: BOWLING GREEN, OH - Four Male Puppies - ? 8-12wks*

I agree with the other posts- Prancer is adorable!!!


----------



## jeffreyzan (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: BOWLING GREEN, OH - Four Male Puppies - ? 8-12wks*

I am 99.9% tempted to commit, I dont have the opportunity to drive right now to Bowling Green 

I really like Prancer

Sounds like he would fit in well with my pack


----------



## jeffreyzan (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: BOWLING GREEN, OH - Four Male Puppies - ? 8-12wks*

I havent been able to call, but emailed the shelter to see if Prancer is still there. I can't resist him


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: BOWLING GREEN, OH - Four Male Puppies - ? 8-12*

They are ALL precious, bumping these puppies up!


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: BOWLING GREEN, OH - Four Male Puppies - ? 8-12*

I have a soft spot for Blitzen. He looks like he's full of piss and vinegar. What a cutie. So glad he's far far away from me as there's no way I can afford another dog.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: BOWLING GREEN, OH - Four Male Puppies - ? 8-12*

Does anyone know if this shelter is rescue friendly?


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*Re: BOWLING GREEN, OH - Four Male Puppies - ? 8-12*



> Quoteoes anyone know if this shelter is rescue friendly?


Yes, the WCHS does work with rescues and welcomes rescue help. I would suggest calling them if you're interested though, as they are run by volunteers and they don't always get to the e-mails promptly!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: BOWLING GREEN, OH - Four Male Puppies - ? 8-12*

Great. I will call them tomorrow as they are closed Monday and Tuesday


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: BOWLING GREEN, OH - Four Male Puppies - ? 8-12*

All but one are adopted and the one left has multiple applications on him so they are considered safe! woohoo!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: BOWLING GREEN, OH - Four Male Puppies - ? 8-12*

Prancer


----------

